# Разное > Коллекционирование >  вертолетчики агрессоры

## Йиржи

Добрый день уважаемые коллеги!

Обращаюсь к вам с такой темой:

Что это пожалуйста за нашивка? Я предпологаю какая то летная часть - борьба против российских вертолетов? Помогите пожалуйста. Эта нашивка мне очень нужна. К сожалению есть только такое мелкое фото.

----------


## Йиржи

Что бы не создавать новую тему решил воткнуть сюда.

Коллеги пожалуйста, что это за нашивка с номером "2"?
Спасибо.

----------


## An-Z

Нашивка "специалист второго класса"

----------


## Йиржи

Андрей спасибо! Так понимаю военная современная?

----------


## An-Z

Верно, чаще носят такие же крылья с ВВС вместо цифры..

----------


## Fencer

> Андрей спасибо! Так понимаю военная современная?


Почему военная?Иржи,вы выложили нашивки авиационной безопасности и службы поисково- и аварийно-спасательного обеспечения полетов (СПАСОП) гражданской авиации Российской Федерации.

----------


## An-Z

Кстати, интересный вопрос, есть ли у гражданских авиаторов классность?

----------


## Йиржи

Fencer, An-Z большое вам спасибо.

----------


## Darya99

интересная коллекция

----------

